# What Things Do You Do That Make You "Feel Your Age"?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

Sometimes I'll be doing something physically that make me really 'feel my age'.  Yesterday, I was outside for a few hours using the leaf blower, sweeping up and bagging leaves.  Second time this season, and thankfully it looks like the last, any few stray leaves from this point can stay.  Just don't want a bunch of leaves on the ground when the snow hits, hard to shovel the mix. 

After that, I didn't want to do anything else at all, that was enough.  Guess the bending over is the biggest thing for me, I don't want to hurt my back at all.  Nice thing was, I noticed when a few cars passed me by, the drivers smiled, waved or nodded, so that was good, always welcome people who are not angry all the time.

How about you?  Do you do anything that makes you feel your age?  Or are you good to go just like when you were a spring chicken? :hair:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Still a spring chicken but that's only because I workout faithfully in the effort to put off feeling my age for a long time.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Stiffness when I get out of bed.  I used to be able to just hit the floor running... Now I have to walk it off a bit before I can straighten up and move.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

I do suspect that in a few years I may have trouble with my hands.  I sometimes get twinges in them.


----------



## Raven (Nov 7, 2014)

My washer and dryer are in the basement and going up and down the stairs tires me
out and makes my lower back ache.When I'm finished the laundry I really feel my age and
need a rest.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2014)

Getting up out of my recliner chair.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2014)

I used to be able to spend an entire day visiting museums, often several in one day. (I live near the Smithsonian.) No more. One museum is enough; after a couple of hours I'm ready to go home.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Getting up out of my recliner chair.



You could get one of those chairs that lifts you up.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2014)

Naw.  Thanks anyway.  I need the exercise; keeps me fit.  (I've seen the ads)

I'm really not complaining.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2014)

Doing heavy hauling, ladder climbing, and cleaning and lifting things around in the yard ... my back kills me!!! .. and I've been doing a lot of that lately! ..  No help for me this week... and we're going to get a freeze soon.   I have been putting things away in the shed and garage for the winter. 
Hope I'm about done  ...  ....  and where's that  aspirin bottle?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunny said:


> I used to be able to spend an entire day visiting museums, often several in one day. (I live near the Smithsonian.) No more. One museum is enough; after a couple of hours I'm ready to go home.



I find museums really tiring although I had no problem on my visit to the American History Museum in DC in 2010.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Naw.  Thanks anyway.  I need the exercise; keeps me fit.  (I've seen the ads)
> 
> I'm really not complaining.



Kind of a get up out of the chair for a beer then walk all the way back to it?


----------



## Lon (Nov 7, 2014)

Just getting up and out of bed in the morning makes me feel my age. Once I have had my coffee and a shower I feel considerably younger.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2014)

Lon said:


> Just getting up and out of bed in the morning makes me feel my age. Once I have had my coffee and a shower I feel considerably younger.



... coffee, and a long, hot bubble bath works for me!..:banana:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 7, 2014)

Getting out of the recliner after sitting too long in it.
Working on our boat/getting it ready for "boating season". After taking everything out in the Fall and taking home, then, putting everything back in in the Spring. 
Even though we love going to the zoo, three hours of walking around can really exhaust us!
After we play our Wii Game for an hour......bowling, tennis, ping-pong, 3-Point basketball. 

Oh yea, our bodies could handle this stuff MUCH easier some 10 to 20 years ago!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Thought of a couple of age-related stuff. Occasional plantar fasciitis.  Allergies didn't hit until my 50's and the doctor said allergies often show up or increase with age.  Vision and hearing used to be perfect.  Dry eyes as well.


----------



## oldman (Nov 7, 2014)

When I found out my school friend had a Great Grandson. OMG, really???


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2014)

Sex.

I just can't keep doing these threesomes - it's going to kill me one of these days.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a bunion!!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wish there was a 'like' button for these posts!


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 7, 2014)

I worked for years as a carpenter and could frame and hang board with the best of them, better then most, now I do a little job and am ready to take a nap....


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sex.
> 
> I just can't keep doing these threesomes - it's going to kill me one of these days.



Naw, a good cardiovascular workout!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2014)

shedevil7953 said:


> Wish there was a 'like' button for these posts!



I know what you mean shedevil, there isn't one in the conventional sense but there is a kinda one..it's called the 'reputation button' 

It's bottom left of the users post ( star)...you can write something on their and send it adding to the users reputation and they will get notice of it at the top of the page..but not quite as good as a 'like' button that everyone can see!!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2014)

oldman said:


> When I found out my school friend had a Great Grandson. OMG, really???



Same here. ..have a few friends from high school days that have great grandchildren.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 8, 2014)

Allergies, arthritic hands, stiffness, hearing loss and great grandchildren....hey, I've got you all beat.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Allergies, arthritic hands, stiffness, hearing loss *and great grandchildren.*...hey, I've got you all beat.



Good for you Jackie!  . .. I'll be waiting a long time .. my 23 yr.  old granddaughter could care less about marriage and babies.
She wants to travel the world first!  ... grandson, almost her age, can only think of  a college/football career ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

My grandchildren are 12, 10 and 4.  I have a long wait for great grandchildren.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My grandchildren are 12, 10 and 4.  I have a long wait for great grandchildren.



Mine are 9 and 4.  Me too. But my stepgrands are 18 and 2.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

My husband has 3 grandkids.. 18, 17 and 7....  but we never see them.. I guess technically they are my stepgrands..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband has 3 grandkids.. 18, 17 and 7....  but we never see them.. I guess technically they are my stepgrands..



The 18 year old is the brother of my two granddaughters, so see him on our annual visit.  The 2 year old is dh's grandson and lives in Scotland, so we see him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, my husband's daughter decided that her father should never remarry after her mother died... So the punishment was keeping the grands away from him.  He hasn't seen them in 11 years.   Sad..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Well, my husband's daughter decided that her father should never remarry after her mother died... So the punishment was keeping the grands away from him.  He hasn't seen them in 11 years.   Sad..



That is very sad, and cruel.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 8, 2014)

Never really felt 'my age' til about a year and a half ago.... This is when we had our apartment house catch fire... We were displaced for varying lengths of time, from 4 months on up... I didn't think I would allow 'trauma' to upset me that much... Well, never say never... :/ ... I am 77... and sometimes wish I were only 65 again!  I do ok, though... except for one older friend (she is 87) most of my best friends are much younger than me... and age just never enters into the picture. What I 'miss' the most is my exuberance ... and feeling 'excited about my life'... doesn't mean I don't think Life is not wondrous...because it IS...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Well.....  I had 2 Gin and Tonics last night and got a raging headache..  OK,, can't drink wine... it gives me the runs...   NOW can't dring gin..  I give up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Well.....  I had 2 Gin and Tonics last night and got a raging headache..  OK,, can't drink wine... it gives me the runs...   NOW can't dring gin..  I give up.



Don't give up!  How about a margarita, or daiquiri, or whisky, or brandy.....   Can you tell I've been on an alcohol-free weight loss diet?!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't give up!  How about a margarita, or daiquiri, or whisky, or brandy.....   Can you tell I've been on an alcohol-free weight loss diet?!



So am I, and we seldom drink...  but I am having my oral surgery on Monday, so I decided to have a few drinks last night... Just to relax... because I'm a bit up tight about the whole thing.  BUT it wasn't very relaxing with a pounding head.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So am I, and we seldom drink...  but I am having my oral surgery on Monday, so I decided to have a few drinks last night... Just to relax... because I'm a bit up tight about the whole thing.  BUT it wasn't very relaxing with a pounding head.



Sorry about the headache.

We are both beer drinkers and I also like wine.  When we were at a Thailand wedding earlier this year my sisters in law and I became fond of the cold, sweet, fruity cocktails they served.  Enjoyed the pure decadence of having a strawberry daiquiri served to us at lunchtime on the beach chairs. Won't be doing that this time!

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2014)

It would be that first moment when I truly open my eyes and look at myself under the bright lights of the bathroom mirror in the morning.  Who the hell is that old hag staring at me from the other side of the glass?  Put on my glasses.....OMG IT'S EVEN WORSE!!!....take off the glasses....much better.  Turn down the lights....better to the max.  It couldn't possibly be me!  I just spent eight hours in my dreams being faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive and able to leap tall buildings in a single bound and here I am, just your average old lady, shuffling along trying not to trip over my fallen bewbs.  Growing old is NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2014)

I was never much of a drinker, really didn't actually drink at all when I was out at venues till I was in my 30's, my friend sort of corrupted me in that sense, but, I've got to say, at this stage, I might be knocking quite a few back if not for some of the meds I have to take daily.  :drinking:  I have a seagrams, peach fuzzy navel, that's been sitting in my fridge for about two or three years now.  I did have a corona the night I was out at the Halloween party, first time I've ever ordered a beer.  Still not a fan of beer, but it was ok.  Don't get me wrong, I had my experimental period in High School for about one year.   Alcohol has just never really agreed with me.  Probably because I've always had some kind of off keel issue when it came to feeling dizzy naturally.  LOL.

QS, good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2014)

Before I had my hips replaced, I felt about 106 (I even had to use a walker for about a year and the pain was awful).  Now, with my new titanium hips, I'm a spring chicken again again (well, almost).

I guess the thing that makes me feel my age is getting up out of a chair after sitting too long (like at the computer when I've gotten engrossed in something) and I feel very creaky for a while.


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2014)

I feel my age when I pull out my reading glasses to read something, when I slather my face with lifting & firming creme (but it works), when I go downstairs one tentative step at a time because I'm afraid of falling and getting seriously injured.

And, I can't drink either because I'd get a headache that would last for a week, but that's no biggie since I never drank much anyway.


----------

